

Apple Devices in Australia and New Zealand Receive Ransom Demands - benjamincburns
https://shouldichangemypassword.com/apple_au

======
benjamincburns
Also may be of interest - the Apple support forum thread where this issue is
being discussed:
[https://discussions.apple.com/message/25902093#25902093](https://discussions.apple.com/message/25902093#25902093)

~~~
voltagex_
Interesting, the ransom demands are being made (to look like they come) from a
Hotmail address, surely Apple could talk to Microsoft and PayPal about this.

